# Powerball?



## Burrows (Mar 22, 2012)

*NSD Powerball Gyro 
**Neon White Signature Pro*​*









As if the Powerball wasnt iconic enough This Limited Edition Neon model comes with sapphire LEDs and a smoked shell. Comes with an exclusive mini DVD with tutorials, video & exercise routines. 

Unique white lights... The Neon effect at high speeds is stunning with cascades of white light emerging from your hand An LCD counter display for measuring your speeds and stamina adds to the addictive fun. If looking for a gift you cant go wrong with this fabulous piece of kit. 

Get a little extra... Also included are three starting cords and a safety wrist strap to make sure this amazing product is around for years to come. 

Definition :

NSD Powerball is a finely engineered and precision crafted gyro consisting of a rapidly spinning rotor enclosed in a solid [hand held] outer sphere. 

You set this rotor in motion using a cord or your finger and build its speed by subtle rotation of the wrist. It contains no motor or no batteries. All of the energy which we describe below comes from you dear reader and the stronger you are, the faster you will be able to make your NSD Powerball spin! 






Non Impact : 

This is the key to the concept behind the device and the main reason why it is master of so many talents: NSD Powerball is a completely non impact device which, despite being just the size of a tennis ball and weighing only a little more, has the ability to exert phenomenal pressure on the fingers, wrists, arms and shoulders of the user if activated correctly. 

There is no motor inside - instead, you have a perfectly balanced rotor (flywheel) which generates inertia as it is spun. 

The speed of the rotor can range from around 2000rpm [at which point NSD Powerball is generating about 1lb of resistance on the arm/wrist] up to in excess of 15,000rpm [at which speed your arm and wrist are being subjected to almost 40lbs of resistance and are receiving a workout like no other you will have ever experienced!] 

Fitness Benefits : 

No matter how fit your arm and wrist is currently, from working dumbbells and free weights down at the gym for example, using NSD Powerball for the first time will genuinely burn..

This exciting product takes your wrist through the full range of motion while simultaneously adding resistance - something that no standard free weight or regular form of exercise even comes close to and in this manner, you find yourself using and exercising muscles that you probably weren't even aware you had. In addition, because it is capable of emitting resistance from between 1 - 40lbs, its literally like being able to carry 50 different dumbbells around...in your pocket.

Of course, like any form of intensive exercise, the burn and discomfort eventually diminish and you are left with a substantially more powerful limb - (most specifically in the area of the wrist, forearm & grip strength) but globally including the shoulder and upper arm areas in addition to the above. 

Sports Benefits : 

Such strength enhancement in the wrists, arms and shoulders translates very well in the sports world where NSD Powerball has helped thousands to greatly improve in their chosen field. Literally any sport which involves extensive use of the arms, shoulders and wrists will see significant results even after just 30 days of use as the product goes to work on the respective limbs. 

We are proud to be able to report on the huge part NSD Powerball played in the recent achievements of senior golf pro Karl Woodward as he repeatedly shattered the Guinness world record for golfs longest golf again and again while using [his NSD Powerball] and offer the product with the full guarantee that it will greatly add benefit to your own chosen game should you decide to try one out.

Rehabilitation Benefits : 

NSD Powerball is capable of hitting your shoulders arms and wrists with an extreme workout which is guaranteed to add significant strength and power to the limbs. 

As a contrary to this however, its smooth, silky movement is also capable of generating the type of low level, non impact resistance necessary for gentle rehabilitation of damaged or inflamed wrists allowing it to be supplied with numerous endorsements from both the Medical & Chiropractic professions as a result. *


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you asking for opinions?  Suggesting the item?


----------



## Burrows (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh damn, I forget to put it at the top.. Yeah I was wondering if it is beneficial for Muay Thai or is it just one of those scam items what burns a hole in your pocket?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 23, 2012)

From what you posted -- I'm skeptical.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 23, 2012)

I have used a Powerball exactly like this for years.  If you want to improve forearm strength (and which has other effects related to making a compact fist) and finger strength then this is a very useful tool.  In my opinion that is.


----------

